# Can someone please explain the milk



## DeLeon

I freeze up every time I'm faced with the vast array of milk options available in the grocery stores here in DF. And not just refrigerated vs. unrefrigerated, but also the many degrees of fat content and additives. I'm used to skim, 1%, 2% and whole. 
Can someone decode this for me? Which is closest to the 1 or 2% options I'm used to?


----------



## Isla Verde

DeLeon said:


> I freeze up every time I'm faced with the vast array of milk options available in the grocery stores here in DF. And not just refrigerated vs. unrefrigerated, but also the many degrees of fat content and additives. I'm used to skim, 1%, 2% and whole.
> Can someone decode this for me? Which is closest to the 1 or 2% options I'm used to?


Whole milk is "leche entera" and 2% is "semi".


----------



## Guest

If you look on the side of the milk package, it will say "X " g/L grasa" which means how many grams of fat per liter ( = 1000 grams).

I buy Lala Light, which is 10g/L = 1% (10/ 1000 = 1%)


----------



## dpebbles

GringoCArlos said:


> If you look on the side of the milk package, it will say "X " g/L grasa" which means how many grams of fat per liter ( = 1000 grams).
> 
> I buy Lala Light, which is 10g/L = 1% (10/ 1000 = 1%)


We also buy the lala light...I've found that to be the closest tasting to the 2% we drank at home.


----------



## DeLeon

I got a case of Santa Clara light at Costco and it's like water. Where does deslactosada fall on the spectrum?

Thanks for your help with this very pressing matter!


----------



## Guest

*Milk*



DeLeon said:


> I got a case of Santa Clara light at Costco and it's like water. Where does deslactosada fall on the spectrum?
> 
> Thanks for your help with this very pressing matter!


Lactose free


----------



## AlanMexicali

*Milk*



DeLeon said:


> I got a case of Santa Clara light at Costco and it's like water. Where does deslactosada fall on the spectrum?
> 
> Thanks for your help with this very pressing matter!


We drink deslactosada which is highly pasteurized lactose free milk in the 1 liter box. One thing about it is it lasts for a very long time unopened as does the leche entera in the boxes not refrigerated because it is highly pasteurized also. It will last in the fridge for a month opened, at least the lactose free. I had a problem with refrigerated milk going bad after a few days in the fridge years ago and switched to boxes. I do not drink much milk weekly. I could not take milk back to the US and noticed even 2 weeks later it was still fresh.


----------



## RVGRINGO

The milk in the boxes is pasturized and irradiated. It will last for months unopened. We use the light, deslactosada, exclusively. It is nice to buy a case, stash it in the cupboard and never run out of milk for cooking or for our cereals, etc.
For the various 'cremas' and cheeses, we go to the 'cremeria' down the street, at the mercado publico.


----------



## DeLeon

Yeah, I love having a cupboard full of milk, but I'm not crazy about the taste. It might be because I got light, but it tastes watery and flat. I haven't seen cases of semi available but I'd give that a go if I found it.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Milk is like steak; the taste is in the fat. The receptors on your tongue are designed to 'lock on' to those fat molecules and send pleasure signals to your brain. That's why we have to butter our bread.


----------



## Isla Verde

RVGRINGO said:


> Milk is like steak; the taste is in the fat. The receptors on your tongue are designed to 'lock on' to those fat molecules and send pleasure signals to your brain. That's why we have to butter our bread.


And that's why 1% or (yech!) skim milk will never find a welcome in my refrigerator!


----------



## DeLeon

Precisely. I generally eat healthy but something like milk should be fatty, imo. And if it's fat free it just isn't right. Like steak.


----------



## joaquinx

I've been drinking 1% for years and when I recently tried some whole milk, I couldn't drink it. It was like drinking heavy cream. I have friends who will not drink "milk in the box." Preferring to buy and drink only fresh, refrigerated milk. I can't tell the difference. I guess that it is something you get accustomed to drinking.


----------



## dongringo

Milk is a packaging phenomena in Mexico instigated by mulitinationals, primarily because outside of the major cities, fresh milk is not available. The 100% manipulated content of plastic cartons satisfies most Mexicans outside of those major cities. Good luck with believing in your percentages!

Milk - Leche in mexico is gross, yucky and sucks....why? - Yahoo!7 Answers


----------



## dongringo

editing above post
"Milk is a packaging phenomena in Mexico instigated by mulitinationals, primarily because outside of the major cities, satisfactorily hygenic fresh milk is not available.


----------



## BajaWizard

Guys...The pasturized(cooked-killes everything including the little good in it), irredated milk has nothing of nutritional value, neither does milk have much either. You should consider coconut milk, even canned. Not lite get the regular, you can dilute it with purified water if you prefer. Great on cereal and in coffee, super in baking. It lasts a long time, much like good quality cold pressed coconut oil for all your cooking, and makes an excellent hair conditioner and skin moiturizer. It lasts indefinatly, much like honey.


----------



## Isla Verde

BajaWizard said:


> Guys...The pasturized(cooked-killes everything including the little good in it), irredated milk has nothing of nutritional value, neither does milk have much either. You should consider coconut milk, even canned. Not lite get the regular, you can dilute it with purified water if you prefer. Great on cereal and in coffee, super in baking. It lasts a long time, much like good quality cold pressed coconut oil for all your cooking, and makes an excellent hair conditioner and skin moiturizer. It lasts indefinatly, much like honey.


Isn't coconut milk high in saturated fat?


----------



## BajaWizard

Unless you drink more than a litre a day, don't worry. Besides it's the saturated fats from animal fat that's really bad. The benifits outway the negative. Control and moderation. There's nothing of value in cows milk, goat iis the best, at least the human body can digest the protein. It's too big in cows milk. Eliminate sugar(Toxic to the body and lowers your good colesteral level). With coconut milk add acouple dashes of cinnamin, it lowers your colesteral level by upto 30%, and lowers your insulin level by at least 20%. I have used cinnamin for decades just because I liked it. I put a dash even in fruit juice, unsweatened.


----------



## TundraGreen

Isla Verde said:


> Isn't coconut milk high in saturated fat?


Yes. For me, once in awhile is okay, but I wouldn't make a steady diet of it.


----------



## RVGRINGO

I sense a war coming on, between the kooks and the cooks.


----------



## TundraGreen

RVGRINGO said:


> I sense a war coming on, between the kooks and the cooks.


That would make me a kook who likes to cook.


----------



## Hound Dog

The best milk in Mexico is LALA Siluette Deslactosado with 0% fat. It is widely available throughout Mexico. I was advised by a nutritionist to drink this milk after a major gall ballder removal in Chiapas in 2008 - an operation that nearly did me in. I don´t really ever drink milk but use it with cereals and to make cafe aux lait and this stuff works beautifully in my milk steamer and tastes better than whole milk which I now find repulsively rich. I don´t know how they do it but it is nothing like the old skim milk we used to get when I was a kid in the U.S.

Maybe Dawg is being conned. Remember that old Seinfeld episode where this guy opens a non-fat frozen yogurt outlet in Manhattan and this stuff is so good everyone is eating and raving about it? Well, it turns out they all started porking up and, to make a long sitcom short, they later found the stuff was actually a full fat product. 

I must look into this. On second thought; why bother. I am almost 70 years old after all. I can´t use any more reality anxiety.


----------



## FHBOY

*Crossover from Spanish Thread*

One thing that makes some Spanish easier is the similarity with English words.

Delactosado has the word lacto[se] in the middle, and the prefix "de" which in English is "not" like in "decriminalization" - use this trick and increase your vocabulary by going to the market and reading labels!


----------



## DeLeon

I'll try that LALA variety, though I can't get into the idea of coconut milk replacing milk. They have very different tastes. I use coconut milk for cooking quite often and can't imagine that I'd like the taste in my coffee or cereal (the only places besides baking that I use milk)

I was able to translate deslactosado, but something about non-lactose milk doesn't make sense, since milk is lactose by definition. I don't drink enough milk to really make healthiness a priority. I'm looking for taste. Whole milk is too heavy for a night time bowl of cereal and light is too light. Semi seems to be about right. Classic and 2000 and deslactosado remain to be tasted by me. Vamos a ver.


----------



## Isla Verde

DeLeon;640328
I was able to translate deslactosado said:


> I checked several online dictionaries and found that "deslactosado" means "lactose free":
> 
> _Lactose-Free: deslactosada
> 
> In Mexico that is how we call all the diary products that are specially prepared without lactose.
> _
> 
> lactose-free soy - WordReference Forums


----------



## Isla Verde

I checked several online dictionaries and found that "deslactosado" means "lactose free": 

_Lactose-Free: deslactosada

In Mexico that is how we call all the diary products that are specially prepared without lactose. 
_

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=236870


----------



## BajaWizard

Ok. Just try the coconut milk. Flavoured creamers abound. You were adventurous and moved to Mexico.


----------



## Hound Dog

BajaWizard said:


> Ok. Just try the coconut milk. Flavoured creamers abound. You were adventurous and moved to Mexico.


You cannot be serious.


----------



## FHBOY

*Milk?*

What then is soy milk? Milk does not come from trees, it is soy juice! Juice, not milk .

Anyway lactose free milk is milk from a cow, with the lactose removed and in the US it comes either whole, 2% or Non Fat. If you are lactose intolerant - you'd know all about it. (and so would your friends and spouse, if you have one).

If you can find the 2% deslactosado it is very good.

Now what is this cocoanut milk? I mean milk doesn't come from trees - or am I repeating myself.


----------



## joaquinx

_. . .it is soy juice. . . ._ Then is cow milk, cow juice? Cow squeezins? Cow drippings? Stop me before digress.


----------



## BajaWizard

1milk noun \ˈmilk\

Definition of MILK
1a : a fluid secreted by the mammary glands of females for the nourishment of their young; especially : cow's milk used as a food by humans b : lactation <cows in milk> 
2: a liquid resembling milk in appearance: as a : the latex of a plant b : the juice of a coconut composed of liquid endosperm c : the contents of an unripe kernel of grain 
See milk defined for English-language learners »
See milk defined for kids »

Daaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## kazslo

BajaWizard said:


> 1milk noun \ˈmilk\
> 
> Definition of MILK
> 1a : a fluid secreted by the mammary glands of females for the nourishment of their young; especially : cow's milk used as a food by humans b : lactation <cows in milk>
> 2: a liquid resembling milk in appearance: as a : the latex of a plant b : the juice of a coconut composed of liquid endosperm c : the contents of an unripe kernel of grain
> See milk defined for English-language learners »
> See milk defined for kids »
> 
> Daaaaaaaaaaa



How the heck is the word the definition of that same word? 1 and 2 signify that each could be the definition, so if you go off of only 2, you'd be left with:

"Milk: A liquid resembling milk..." What!?

For me, my milk comes from cows, my eggs come from chickens, my pork comes from pigs. Not from a box, not from a powder, not from a lab, not from a fruit. I've always been taught that liquid that comes from fruit and vegetables is called juice, irregardless of what it resembles or what color it is.

Despite my beliefs, my wifes kids drink nutrileche and enjoy it. Decent flavor, just a little too sugary for me. Not sure that I'd equate it to 'real milk', but I accept it for what it is.


----------



## FHBOY

I do believe we may have milked this topic for all it's worth!

:ranger:


----------



## fjack1415

*Mexican milk*

I buy the whole milk. But I have noticed that sometimes the milk seems to be pasteurized to death -- even worse than in the US -- and tastes artificial. Reading about these long shelf life I see that there is at least one benefit to this!


----------



## makaloco

FHBOY said:


> I do believe we may have milked this topic for all it's worth!
> :ranger:


Hey, not quite!!!! Four pages on milk, and nobody has suggested anything decent for coffee?
Half and Half is occasionally available but can't be counted on. Ditto for CoffeeMate Original, and I can't stand flavored stuff. Milk isn't creamy enough. I've tried crema para batir (whipping cream), which is "repulsively rich" enough but doesn't dissolve well. Suggestions welcome.

For other purposes, I like Leche Caracol (whole milk, a brand name, not "snail milk"). But for coffee I want something really creamy with no sweetener or other flavor. Suggestions welcome.


----------



## GRINGOMAC

Which milk is lactose free?


----------



## Isla Verde

GRINGOMAC said:


> Which milk is lactose free?


I answered your question with a post on November 2:

I checked several online dictionaries and found that "deslactosado" means "lactose free":

"Lactose-Free: deslactosada

In Mexico that is how we call all the diary products that are specially prepared without lactose.


http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=236870"


----------



## GRINGOMAC

Thankyou,
Isla Verde


----------



## Isla Verde

GRINGOMAC said:


> Thankyou,
> Isla Verde


You're most welcome, GRINGOMAC


----------



## Guest

makaloco said:


> Hey, not quite!!!! Four pages on milk, and nobody has suggested anything decent for coffee?
> 
> But for coffee I want something really creamy with no sweetener or other flavor. Suggestions welcome.


If you get up early, or pay attention to what's going on in your neighborhood, I'm sure that you too have a dairyman wandering around town with a bunch of clanking milkcans in the back of his truck. We have one who comes in every morning for two or three customers in our fraccionamiento. If not, ask around. He will be more than happy to skim off some cream for your coffee (BYOC - bring your own container). Chances are that the milk was still inside the cow 2 hours earlier.


----------



## makaloco

GringoCArlos said:


> If you get up early, or pay attention to what's going on in your neighborhood, I'm sure that you too have a dairyman wandering around town with a bunch of clanking milkcans in the back of his truck.


Thanks for the tip! I haven't seen anyone like that, but I'll ask the neighbors.


----------

